# Correct Torrington Pedal Back-plates for G519



## HUFFMANBILL (May 26, 2019)

For sometime now I have noticed that Torrington 8 (T-8) pedals are being placed on some G519 restorations without regard for use of the correct pedal back-plate.  During the 1941-1944 run of the G519 Columbia and Huffman they used two slightly different styles of Torrington 8 pedal Back-Plates.  The style used appeared to depend on the pedal blocks ( Rubber or Wood ).  From the original samples, which I have seen, Torrington 8 wood block pedals,  used the Roman ( slightly rounded top and bottom ) style back-plate.  Torrington 8 rubber block pedals used the more common Gothic ( peaked top and bottom ) style back-plate.  The front-plate on both style Torrington 8 pedals remained the same Gothic style regardless of the back-plate used. 

  First image shows a rubber pedal Gothic style back-plate on top from my January 1942 Huffman G519. On the bottom is the Roman style back-plate used with wood blocks from my 1943 Huffman G519.

  Second image with the same parts.  The wood block back-plate on the left and the rubber block back-plate on the right.   My 1942 and 43 Columbias also use the same style T-8 back-plates for wood and rubber.

Now, I am taking the chance by posting this information that collectors will be rushing to their bench grinders and dremmels to convert the Gothic back-plates to Roman style for their wood block applications.  Or maybe  hunt for original T-8 wood block back-plates like I did .

Regards,
Bill


----------



## blackcat (May 27, 2019)

Hello Bill;
I just read your post with great interest, i did not know at all this kind of detail.
Actually, my M306 is equipped with the Roman style just like my MG14197A by signaling it to me on my post.
Now, weird thing ( i do not put any case your say ), it turns out that on my G519 of Dec. 41, i have wooden block  but with the pedal back-plates Gothic style.
This bike was offered by a former Polish farm worker ( he himself offered by a MP of Polish origin in 45) north of Reims to a young collector in the late 70s. I bought him in 2001 without doing anything except the saddle.
What do you think?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 27, 2019)

Hi Serge, 
Interesting!  Of course as in many cases there are exceptions to the rules and that was quite evident during WWII.  That being said, My guess would be that your pedals were transitional from the second half of 1942 when Torrington was changing over to the use of wood pedal blocks and the Roman style back-plates for use with them.  As the wood blocks were put into use there very well may have been Gothic back-plates in stock to use prior to starting the Roman plates.  Would your Dec. 41 Columbia still have been undelivered at the factory  for several months into 42 to have been fitted with these wood block pedals, who knows, much was going on at this time and I would think that it was not out of the realm of possibility.  Another possibility would be that the rubber blocks were removed after the bike was delivered to the Military and wood blocks became available. Only the blocks would have been switched out not the back-plates.  Do either of these explanations seem plausible to you?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## blackcat (May 28, 2019)

Hello bill;
Your most plausible explanation for me is these first.
it fits the place to the profile of my bike because it is also eqipped with OD grips plastic and the rear hub morrow is a L3.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (May 28, 2019)

OK!  So that makes sense the L3 hub would date to the 3rd quarter of 1942 ( July, Aug., Sept.,), which is likely around the time that the OD plastic grips were replacing the rubber grips and the rubber block pedals would be transitioning over to wood.  Of course these transition time frames are approximate,  but it does seem to fall into place for your bike.  Dec. 41 frame pulled out of stock during summer of 42 and completed to include, 3rd quarter 42 hub plastic grips and transitional T-8 pedals.  At the least it is a good educated guess.

Regards,
Bill


----------

